# Nuts edge??



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)

Greetings, pretty sure I'm dealing with nuts edge here but want to be sure. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

No, don't worry...you're not at your nut's edge (I thought the saying was wit's end...sorry, couldn't resist).

That's some type of weedy grass.


----------



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)

Haha….Thanks Green. Greatly appreciated. I was worried I had a war on my hands.


----------

